# RIP Katie



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi All,

Our wonderful Golden Katie died at 13 years of age at 6:30 PM Pacific 12/03/2008. We were extremely lucky in that she died in our arms, in no pain or distress without needing to be put down. 

She had an extremely aggressive liver tumor which only managed to bring her normal rambunctiousness(sp) to a halt the day before she died due to our Vet treating her with some drugs that allowed her to have a good quality of life right to the very end.

We got her 11 years ago as a rescue and shortly after a LOT of sorry things go wrong in our lives and through it all we have this great companion who - my hand to God - saves our lives and sanity... 

I guess the point is we thought we were rescuing her and it turned out to be the other way.

Here she is playing one of her favorite games on the stairs off the back deck...










The game is she holds the ball under her paw and licks it until it unexpectedly scoots out and down the stairs upon which she runs down there and gets it and brings it back up to play again










I sincerely wish you all many many happy days with yours

I orginally posted this in a softball forum I belong to and we weren't looking to get another for a while as this hurt so bad but then someone posted this

"Like losing one of the family.. My condolences... 

If you want to drive up the coast a few hours, (just over the california border) I will GIVE you another.... Call it an early Christmas present..."

And so now we have Angie










And here's something wonderful our Vet did completely unprompted...









As bad as this has hurt this holiday several wonderful people have done things out of the ordinary that have helped us in ways we cannot express. Thank you Joe, Hope and Duane!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Your Katie was a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Angie will help to fill that huge hole in your heart. And Katie will always watch over you and her new little sister. I'm glad you found us. This is a very supportive group, so visit often.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Katie was a beautiful girl. Look forward to the days with Angie and always remember Katie. The letter from your vet was extraordinary. My oncologist sent me a similar one, it means the world when your heart is broken. Welcome to the forum


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how much it really hurts. Katie looks like a real doll with classic precocious eyes.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Katie was beautiful and such a happy looking dog. So sorry to hear you lost her I truly understand the heartache when they leave us. You are so fortunate to have a new baby to fill the void. She is adorable.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Katie was a lovely girl with such a beautiful big smile. I am so very sorry for your loss. Her spirit will live on in you forever.

Welcome to the Forum, glad you found us. Angie is adorable...look forward to more pics of her as she grows up.

~Jackie


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the kind words and thoughts.

We know we will certainly enjoy our time on this forum and will certainly *bore* you all with many pictures in the days, months and years to come.

Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*WHAT A BEAUTIFUL GIRL KATIE WAS, AND WHAT A CUTIE ANGIE IS. I LOST MY GOLDEN GIRL, KayCee ON MAY 25 TO CANCER, BUT HAE OUR ADOPTED GOLDEN MIX GIRL, HONEY. SHE AND KASE WERE BEST BDS FOR 5 1/2 YEARS AND SHE STILL MISSES KayCee. HONEY WAS RIGHT AT A YEAR OLD WHEN WE ADOPTED HER DEC,. 7, 2002. SHE WAS A LIFE SAVGOR AFTER KASE DIED AT 8 YRS. 9 MONTHS. THERE IS JUST SOMETHING ABOUT GOLDENS. HONEY IS A MIX, BUT ACTS AND FORTHE MOST PART LOOKS, LIKE A GOLDEN. SHE GOT HER NAME BECAUSE HUBBY SAID SHE LOOKED LIKE SHE WAS MADE OFR SPUN HONEY.*

*I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, AND HAPPY YOU HAVE ANOTYHER DARLING TO PUT INTO YOUR HEART.*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free sweet Katie!!!! She is still with you in your heart and will walk on silent paws now training Angie to be the best pup.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, but how fortunate for you that her passing was gentle and spared you the grief of making the call. And congratulations on Angie. What a sweet pup! We were going to wait several months after our first golden passed away but a happy situation presented itself and we welcomed Cara just a few weeks later. For us it was the best thing we could have done. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Katie. I hope that Angie can help bring a smile back to your face.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

First--so sorry for your loss. Katie looked like a very special girl--someone who was very much loved--and loved you very much in return.

Welcome to the forum--I wish it were under better circumstances. However, there are a lot of great people here who are willing to share their experiences and who have pretty broad shoulders if you need one to cry on. I know because I've done it myself. 

Best of Luck with Angie. And our sincerest sympathies to you on Katie's passing.

SJ


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Katie was a beautiful Girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Katie


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Love that Katie. Apparently many did ... lucky girl :heartbeat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

I'm so very sorry about Katie.
She lived a wonderful and beautiful life with you.
You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure Katie has met my Babies also at the bridge.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear your Golden girl passed away, she looks lovely, and I'm pretty sure you've already found out the best tonic you have is that little cute Angie.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie was such a beautiful girl - such precious old gold! I bet she had a hand in Angie coming your way and will be watching over your family from the bridge.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a gorgeous golden girl Katie was, so sorry for your loss I'm sure she will watch over you and your new bundle of fluff Angie. Thankyou for sharing your photos of them both and the wonderful gesture of Katie's vet.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Katie ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to our forum Sorry for your loss - we lost our Sweet Katie about 3 months ago and I think all "Katies" are special. We have adopted another rescue, Miss Happy, and she is good for us as I'm sure Angie is good for you.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Katie ~ Godspeed & Love


 
Thank you so much! That is such a beautiful and touching thing to do. 

And thank you all from the bottom of our hearts,
Brad & Vicky
(Katie and Angie's parents)


----------

